# DIY Catfish PVC noodles for jug fishing...



## Missourian (May 1, 2015)

Made some of these today while I listened to the Cardinals play on the radio.

The materials are a ten foot section of 3/4 inch PVC,  end caps,  3/16 eyebolts - nuts and washers,  a four foot swimmin' noodle,  some gasket sealer,  pvc cleaner and glue...and I used some .44 caliber round ball,  but other folks use a chunk of rebar.  I might try that next time.

The noodle is cut into one foot sections and the PVC pipe into two foot sections.  If the pipe turns out to be too long,  I'll cut some out to shorten it and use a connector to reconnect the end.

Pretty self explanatory.  Going to give them a try tomorrow if I have time.  Added up the materials,  and these ran roughly $3.65 each.

Plenty of videos on youtube to give you ideas...I based mine on this one,  because he gave a weight for inside.


----------



## falls6 (May 10, 2015)

nice post.i like it


----------

